

Ellen Pao resigns from Reddit - geuis
https://www.reddit.com/r/announcements/comments/3cucye/an_old_team_at_reddit/

======
luckydude
Huh. That's good, I guess? Not sure it matters at this point, I moved over to
voat.co and found it smaller, lots smaller, but surprisingly pleasant.

Reddit has become pretty untrustworthy, at least to me. Way too much
censorship, way too much focus on monetizing. It's their company, they can do
what they want, but the trust is gone.

If the voat guys make it sort of a lifestyle company, enough ad revenue to pay
for the servers/bandwidth/small staff and don't go the IPO route voat will
replace reddit for me at least.

------
imaginenore
Awesome. What a cunt.

